# 2 Summits!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

We went on a 4-day camping trip to the Adirondacks this weekend. Didn't get as much hiking in as we planned (wanted to do at least 1 4-7 mile hike a day), but Elsa did do her first 2 summits this weekend! OK, OK...they were teeny little "mountains" (being a Rockies girl, I have a hard time calling them that, but that's what the trail map says!!). Castle Rock and Black Bear Mountains. 

The dog pack was great for those of you following the thread. I did duct tape the straps to make sure they didn't slide, which seems to be a problem with all packs. After that, there was no side to side shifting. We put a nalgene bottle on each side, a collapsable water bowl on 1 side, and a collapsable food bowl with her dinner on the other. It worked great. She even lept up a good 4' ledge...we thought we'd have to lift her and before we could come up with a game plan, there she was looking down on us like "come on!! Hurry it up!!".

First summit: Castle Rock "Mountain"









Some guard dog..she didn't even know there was a black bear walking around camp!!









Second summit: Black Bear Mountain...I think she could be an REI Dog Pack model! Not that our family is biased or anything.









Black Bear again with Mom and Dad









Last night in the tent. Tired puppy!!


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

That is one happy pup! 

Oh, she knew about the bear. She's just smart enough to let YOU handle it!

Gorgeous countryside! Looks like the leaves might be changing a bit too. Out here, the cactus needles change...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great pics! You should SO send those pictures of Elsa in her pack to REI!!!


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome pics! Looks like a great time, nice time of the year to go!


----------

